# Parking your vehicle



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm new to the area and am interested in hunting in the national forest around Pineview Resevior. I'll be hunting small game and just wanted to know if I can hunt any area withen the National Forest unless it is posted no hunting like a ski resort. Also can I park at the trailheads such as the ones on Snowbasin rd. and walk in? 
Thanks
Charley


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

didn't you move here from the South? Where did you end up moving into?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> didn't you move here from the South? Where did you end up moving into?


I moved from Metairie Louisiana, right next to New Orleans. I moved to South Weber. I just got here Monday and I'm loving it, now I"m looking for a job and ready to start over. Hey if anyone wants to hire a hard working carpenter let me know!!

I would like to get into the woods this week since I'm unemployed and have a little time on my hands. I just don't want to break any rules up here since I'm new to the area.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > didn't you move here from the South? Where did you end up moving into?
> ...


Well Welcome! I hope you enjoy your stay; didn't you just get hitched too? If so, congrats! I am not familiar with the area to give any insight. Didn't you say that your wife is LDS at one point, if so, or even if she is not, find your ward employment specialist and he may be able to help. For that type of a job you may be better off just going where you would want to work and inquire within. Good luck!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Most construction companies are going to be holding off hiring until spring. I work for one of the largest in the state and you are welcome to pm me in a couple of months if you are still looking. Good luck!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!!
Yeah I just got married 2 weeks ago, she is not LDS. I got a lot of shots made at me for moving up here because of the LDS. I'd tell people I'm moving to Utah and the first thing out there mouth was, "oh your moving up there with all those Mormons" or for the people that had been to Utah "man there is a Mormon on every corner". I would say hey you have a murderer on every corner in New Orleans and you complain about a person dedicated to God?!! 
Got pretty sick of it cause I think the Mormons are a pretty good group of people. 
Anyway, yeah I figured this isn't the best time to find a job in construction with the weather and the economy but this is just how it all worked out!
I'm hoping to just find something to pay the bills and just go from there, I do residential stuff and I see a few hiring ads in the paper and I just started looking today so you guys put a prayer in for me if you don't mind!!

Thanks again


----------



## geotlr (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello hoghunter, I've done some hunting up in the area you are considering. It seems to me that there is a lot of private national forest in that area. I don't believe some of the signage has been changed since the state and the owner of the ski resort had a land swap. I believe there is now a CWMU on the forest land below the ski resort. See link: http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/cwmu/Bear_Spring.pdf. If you stay north of the old Snowbasin Road, you shouldn't have any problems, just be on the look out for different trail users in the area. Good Luck.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

the front is open, just make sure that you are above the canal this is city limits no discharging of firearms in any city limits east of I-15 along the front here.
do a goggle search for the trail heads quite a few that you can assess Though town.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I went to the national forest office in Ogden and the guy gave me a map and said anything green or orange I can hunt unless it is posted otherwise. He also said anything that is directly managed by snowbasin is not huntable but as long as I am a not on the resort grounds or near a lift or ski run etc. I am OK.
I drove out there along snowbasin road and saw a CWMU sign. The sign said that if the CWMU boundry extends into public hunting than deer and elk cannot be hunted in that public area with out the proper cwmu permit. I'm just looking for rabbit so I should be ok as long as I stay on the forest area.
I didn't see any rabbit sign though so it might not matter anyway. This sure is different than back in Louisiana, the cover is totally different and so much thinner than in LA. I'm used to thickets and canal banks covered in blackberry vines!! It is fun learning a new area though!!
Thanks again


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if you are looking for cotton tail rabbits, try looking over by Woodruff reservoir, it's on the east side of Monte Crisco. take Hwy 39 up ogden canyon, or go over trappers lope road. the surrounding areas do hold some rabbits. there is a public access over by bear lake area. you will have to go the the DWR web site and look under walk in access program
http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks,
I didn't know about the walk in program! Man, you guys have TONS of public land out here. La only has WMA's and they are packed with hunters. 
Thanks again


----------



## Coonhunter557 (Jun 17, 2008)

I just moved here from from central Florida and I heard all the Mormon stories also. Never knew so many Utah experts lived in Florida and have never step foot in Utah! haha. All my neighbors are Mormon and are the niciest people I've ever met. However, I tell all my old friends back in Fl to stay in Fl. I tell them the Mormons are terrible and mean and Utah is just a horrible place to live. Don't want them all flocking out here ya know!! hahahaha. They might want to cut down a mountain and build a new Disney World or something!! :roll:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey hog.... I dont do anything in construction..... since I was in early 20's, but my old man is a foreman for Herm Hughes construction. They just finished a remodel for school in Park city so im not sure if he is off for awhile or not.... I will ask him. are you union or no ?
because its a non union company.


----------

